# 5D Mark II Firmware 2.1.1 Sighting



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2011)

```
<div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7827" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=7827"></a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon USA

</strong>Canon USAs site is showing download links to a new 5D Mark II firmware. Version 2.1.1. At the time of posting this, the download links do not work.</p>
<p>No release notes as to what the firmware will fix/add.</p>
<p><em>thanks Victor</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>rÃ‚Â </strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2011)

Odd (and wrong) that the posting date shows 11/3 - I was on that page and downloaded 2.0.9 this past Monday evening, 11/7.


----------



## FrutigerSans (Nov 11, 2011)

Super Random, but when I saw the post, somehow the advertisement below seem to complement it.


----------



## Atomic Taco (Nov 11, 2011)

Once the files are uploaded, these will be the direct links:
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0400045402EN/01/5d2-v211-win.zip
http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/2/0400045402EN/01/5d2-v211-mac.dmg

They don't work yet, but it's possible they might work before the link that takes you to the license page will.


----------



## rodw6rod (Nov 11, 2011)

I have kind of a basic question. Are the releases cumulative? In other words, if you download and install the 3rd update release (for example), does the third release include the 1st and 2nd releases or do you have to do them in sequence?


----------



## aldvan (Nov 11, 2011)

rodw6rod said:


> I have kind of a basic question. Are the releases cumulative? In other words, if you download and install the 3rd update release (for example), does the third release include the 1st and 2nd releases or do you have to do them in sequence?


Every new firmware release is complete and independent.


----------



## JackSw1ss (Nov 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd (and wrong) that the posting date shows 11/3 - I was on that page and downloaded 2.0.9 this past Monday evening, 11/7.



Neuro what was the 2.0.9 about?
what were the news apported with the firmware?
TIA

Cheers


----------



## ianhar (Nov 11, 2011)

aldvan said:


> rodw6rod said:
> 
> 
> > I have kind of a basic question. Are the releases cumulative? In other words, if you download and install the 3rd update release (for example), does the third release include the 1st and 2nd releases or do you have to do them in sequence?
> ...



Im not to sure but it should be cumulative that is the newer firmware should contain the previous one. Tha means if there is two firmware update and you didnt install the previous one you can just download and install the newer one without any problem. At least that is how i have done it before.


----------



## AG (Nov 11, 2011)

FrutigerSans said:


> Super Random, but when I saw the post, somehow the advertisement below seem to complement it.



Yeah the Adam Elmakias Pro Lens Bracelets. Just add that air of class


----------



## liv_img (Nov 11, 2011)

That's a shame: so many firmware with new functionalities and updates for that prosumer camera, and almost any for the professional and expensive 1D IV: the only EOS still without manual sound control.


----------



## surfing_geek (Nov 11, 2011)

liv_img said:


> That's a shame: so many firmware with new functionalities and updates for that prosumer camera, and almost any for the professional and expensive 1D IV: the only EOS still without manual sound control.




My 400D doesn't have manual sound control


----------



## ghosh9691 (Nov 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd (and wrong) that the posting date shows 11/3 - I was on that page and downloaded 2.0.9 this past Monday evening, 11/7.



The page does currently show the new firmware but the download link takes you nowhere


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, the updates are cumulative. So, if you're running 2.0.4 on your 5DII and you install 2.1.1 (when available), it will include the changes in 2.0.8, 2.0.9, etc.



JackSw1ss said:


> Neuro what was the 2.0.9 about?



Supposedly, "_Improves writing/reading speeds when using UDMA 7-compatible CF cards._" However, it also improved performance with fast UDMA6 cards. In some testing I performed recently, a SanDisk Extreme Pro 90 MB/s card on a 5DII with 2.0.8 was barely faster than an old 20 MB/s card. With 2.0.9, the 90 MB/s card outperformed (albeit slightly) a 60 MB/s card.


----------



## richy (Nov 11, 2011)

4k video anyone ;-) It will probably fix a few misspelt menu options in Latvian and or Aluet. It would be awesome to see something big but the .1.1 tends to suggest minor tweaks, anything major would likely have demanded a .2.0


----------



## Benjamin Mateos (Nov 11, 2011)

For those interested... In Canon UK site you have the firmware changelog.

http://www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_5D_Mark_II.aspx?faqtcmuri=tcm:14-785453&page=1&type=important

FAQ: EOS 5D Mark II Latest firmware update 

Issue 



We have found the following 2 phenomena in cameras with firmware version 2.0.9.
1.
Shooting stops after capturing one image when in continuous shooting or the Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) continuous shooting setting.

2.
Misspellings in the menu screens displayed in Dutch language.



Answer :



Firmware version 2.1.1 incorporates the following fixes and improvements:
1.
Fixes a phenomenon where shooting stops after capturing one image when in continuous shooting or the Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) continuous shooting setting.

2.
Corrects misspellings in the menu screens displayed in Dutch language.



Important: 

Firmware Version 2.1.1 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 2.0.9. If the camera's firmware is already version 2.1.1, it is not necessary to update the firmware.


Preparations for the firmware update:

Windows
After the downloaded compressed file (.zip) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.*Extracting the downloaded file: Right-click the zip file, and then select Extract All to extract the file.

Macintosh
After the downloaded compressed file (.dmg file) is extracted, a firmware folder is created. *Extracting the downloaded file: The downloaded folder is automatically extracted, and a firmware folder is created. If the download folder cannot be automatically extracted, double-click the folder.

The extracted folder contains the firmware (file name: 5D200211.FIR, file size: 9,754,588 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). Before starting the firmware update operations, please be sure to confirm the contents of the download and read through the instructions.


Firmware:

The firmware is available for Windows and Mac.

Links are not working there either yet.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 11, 2011)

wow, so boring.

I was hoping they'd at least toss us a bone and simply outline the histogram box so you can actually see where it ends when shooting outside of a dark lab. But Canon made the change to remove the box and since Canon never makes a mistake I guess we will never get this important and trivial to fix issue ever fixed for any body....


----------



## infared (Nov 11, 2011)

How about auto bracketing more than 3 stops in 2011 on my $2500 (state-of-the-art), camera body. My consumer MFT camera has that beat by two brackets. So embarrassing, Canon. Really.


----------



## Caps18 (Nov 11, 2011)

So, should I finally upgrade? I am running 1. something from over 2 years ago. Besides 24 frame video, do you gain a lot?


----------



## mccrum (Nov 11, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> So, should I finally upgrade? I am running 1. something from over 2 years ago. Besides 24 frame video, do you gain a lot?


Yes, manual control for audio and video alone is totally worth it! I always considered 24p a bonus in that release.


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 11, 2011)

surfing_geek said:


> liv_img said:
> 
> 
> > That's a shame: so many firmware with new functionalities and updates for that prosumer camera, and almost any for the professional and expensive 1D IV: the only EOS still without manual sound control.
> ...



Neither does the 7D... then again the 7d does 720 HD so I suppose I should count my blessings...


----------



## Brad_Randmark (Nov 12, 2011)

The 2.1.1 link appears to be removed from the website. I think it will re-appear Monday as a valid link.


----------



## Brad_Randmark (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for finding this.


----------



## pelebel (Nov 12, 2011)

Personnally I won't try much hard to find it and install it until Canon releases it more officially. Reason is, maybe it was buggy!

And knowing what changes appear, I'm not so excited!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 12, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> So, should I finally upgrade? I am running 1. something from over 2 years ago. Besides 24 frame video, do you gain a lot?



certainly the latest one officially up on the site
if you have the very very first one that would even mean you'd still have the black dots issues nevermind no 24p and no manual audio and at some point they fixed the sraw formats a bit too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 13, 2011)

I only did one firmware update to my 5D MK II, and that was about December 2008 or early 2009, not long after I got it. Nothing else that affected or interested me has happened since, so I missed out on the updates that caused user issues as well as the ones that subsequently fixed them. If they ever release a update that affects me, I can jump straight to it and I'll get all those updates made over the last three years with it.


----------



## DARSON (Nov 13, 2011)

Canon U.S.A removed firmware availability from download section.


----------



## jguerdat (Nov 14, 2011)

Just downloaded and installed 2.1.1 from the USA website.


----------



## ferdi (Nov 15, 2011)

It's back online indeed.

Get it from http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_ii?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware

Or use a direct link:

Windows: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/4/0400000454/01/5d2-v211-win.zip
Mac: http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/5/0400000455/01/5d2-v211-mac.dmg


----------



## donkom (Nov 15, 2011)

Just updated without problems. It's a shame that whenever there is a firmware update posted, that a little voice inside me is hoping gleefully that there will be some added feature. Ah well.


----------



## J. McCabe (Nov 15, 2011)

donkom said:


> Just updated without problems. It's a shame that whenever there is a firmware update posted, that a little voice inside me is hoping gleefully that there will be some added feature. Ah well.



I haven't used cameras 'back then', but my impression is film bodies were never (or very rarely) upgraded with new features, and things are worse today, as manufacturors expect people to treat camera bodies as disposable products replaced by new models every so often (read: so new features would be added to new cameras, encouraging owners to dispose of the old cameras in favour of new ones).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> so new features would be added to new cameras, encouraging owners to dispose of the old cameras in favour of new ones



That's exactly the case. It's why the T3i/600D has a user-selectable range for Auto ISO, whereas the 7D and even the 5DII's Auto ISO ranges are fixed.


----------



## Meh (Nov 15, 2011)

J. McCabe said:


> donkom said:
> 
> 
> > Just updated without problems. It's a shame that whenever there is a firmware update posted, that a little voice inside me is hoping gleefully that there will be some added feature. Ah well.
> ...



Any manufacturer would certainly drool at consumers disposing of products annually and buying new 

Digital imaging technology is still fairly new so there have been huge advancements from one generation to the next causing past models to become somewhat obsolete quickly. I think the pace of development though is slowing down so until there is some new breakthrough (which is quite possible) consumers will be more likely to skip a few new models between upgrades. Even still, the upgrade mania is more prevalent at the low to middle models and in many cases the previous units may be disposed of. The top models, having the best tech at the time of release, have a much longer useful life and will find uses as second bodies or be sold to someone not wanting to invest in the latest and greatest. For example, lots of pros still using a 5D I think?


----------



## mccrum (Nov 15, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> J. McCabe said:
> 
> 
> > so new features would be added to new cameras, encouraging owners to dispose of the old cameras in favour of new ones
> ...


I would like to meet the kind of person who sells their 5Dii for a 60D just to get user selectable range for their ISO. I would meet them and become their best friend and buy all their castoff gear when the next thing came out.

I see your point but the auto ISO example is kind of stretching it. There is no other FF option for people not willing to spend over five grand.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2011)

Point is, it's a new feature relative to the 5DII. They won't give it to the 5DII via a firmware update, even though there's no reason, other than marketing, not to. But, the 5DIII will have it.


----------



## donkom (Nov 16, 2011)

Your justifications do not silence that little voice - Canon updated and added many features on the 5DII in the past (because no product in its class in the foreseeable future could deliver those features - I get that), which gave me lingering hope for more to come.


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Feb 11, 2012)

Haven't seen this in months, but its about time


----------



## photalian (Mar 30, 2012)

Did you guys update to 2.1.2 yet? I still have 2.0.7 on my 5D2


----------

